# Fridge CFC's



## nitro (Dec 8, 2009)

If I cut the pipe on a fridge to release the gas outside, what is likely to happen? will the gas just escape or is it likely to explode?? 

Probably illegal, and all the rest but................


----------



## rachel132002 (Dec 4, 2006)

It just escapes i think, my fridge got done in my back garden...nothing exploded then.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

it'll just release. you need pressure to cause an explosion and if you're releasing gas there's no pressure.
Also, if there was a risk of explosion nobody would have a fridge in the house.


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

as said it will release but its illegal and pretty bad for the enviroment


----------



## Jim2109 (Mar 30, 2009)

cordylidae said:


> and pretty bad for the enviroment


not to mention your lungs!!

definitely dont release it in an enclosed space, and even if you do it outside walk away as soon as you break the pipe.


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

It is illegal to purge off the gas.If you do it it must be done outside.Last time i done my safe handling of refrigerants training i think it was £10000 + fine or a few months inside but never heard of it going that far.If you look on the compressor it will tell you what gas is in it ie R12 is a old gas if that gets near a naked flame/cigarette from what im told it could produce phosgene gas which is very nasty due to the chlorine in it.R134a is CFC free or it could be the newer gas R600a which is flammable a mix of butane and propane will have a yellow warning label on the compressor.There are 3 pipes coming out of the compressor If you cut the pipe that is not connected to any other pipework the one that has the end crimped off you should'nt make to much of a mess as oil could come spraying out of the pipe so watch your face & clothes.:whistling2:If there is no compressor and a mass of thick black pipes with a heater conected to one of them under a thick piece of silver insulation it will be a absorbtion system DON'T DO IT it will have AMMONIA GAS & a few other things in it.(Just to cover my rear end) The safest way is get it reclaimed by someone trained to do this sort of thing.Hope that helps.

Rob


----------

